# Dill pickles



## callmaker60 (Jun 16, 2015)

Any one have a favorite dill pickle brine recipe they want to share?


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't, but I'll be watching this thread to get ideas.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2015)

I haven't tried this recipe yet, but I have one of her books and she really knows her stuff: http://foodinjars.com/2011/06/urban-preserving-refrigerator-dill-pickles/


----------



## callmaker60 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have found and watched so many recipe's on youtube, it's crazy.  Guess I'll just pick one out and try a small batch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 16, 2015)

My Dad used to make the best dill pickles in a huge crock. After endless hours of searching, neither my daughter nor I have been able to find his index card among the very many my Mom had in her boxes. 

Luckily, a friend of mine just posted on Facebook that he was starting a batch of pickles. I shared my tale of woe, and he sent me his PDF of the recipe he uses. It sounds a LOT like what I remember of Dad's!

I plan on heading to the farmers' market on Thursday to get fresh-picked cukes, Kirby if I'm lucky. IF the quart I'm making turns out, I'll gladly pass Billy's recipe along to you.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2015)

CG, don't forget to post that recipe, if they turn out good.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Jun 17, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't tried this recipe yet, but I have one of her books and she really knows her stuff: Urban Preserving: Refrigerator Dill Pickles - Food in Jars




I made some similar to this. I personally didn't care for them but my kids ate them all up in no time.


----------



## callmaker60 (Jun 17, 2015)

So the recipe I tried is
3 cups of water
2 cups of white vinegar
1/4 cup of canning salt

1 garlic clove
some fresh garden dill
1 tbsb of pickling spice

I'll taste in a month.


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2015)

Farmer Jon said:


> I made some similar to this. I personally didn't care for them but my kids ate them all up in no time.



Farmer Jon this has been a favorite among the members here. I personally like to eat the pickling cukes in a sandwich. A lot more flavor and no wax on the outside. And since I can't eat the skins on any veggie, I peel them first then run a fork down the outside to give the slices a pretty presentation. If I am using them in a salad, I peel them in stripes instead of the whole cuke, then use the fork.


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2015)

Do you have to use white vinegar for making the fridge pickles? I prefer either an Asian (rice) vinegar or a cider one. 

I think my ultimate favorite pickle though is the bread and butter one. Along with pickled mushrooms. Can small button mushrooms be done at the same time as the fridge cukes? In the same manner? Would I have to boil the 'shrooms first? 

Am I making any sense?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2015)

Addie said:


> Do you have to use white vinegar for making the fridge pickles? I prefer either an Asian (rice) vinegar or a cider one.
> 
> I think my ultimate favorite pickle though is the bread and butter one. Along with pickled mushrooms. Can small button mushrooms be done at the same time as the fridge cukes? In the same manner? Would I have to boil the 'shrooms first?
> 
> Am I making any sense?



No, you can use any kind of vinegar. I've made Szechuan pickled green beans with rice vinegar and and Mexican pickled red onions with cider vinegar. 

I found this recipe for pickled mushrooms that calls for roasting them first and uses red wine vinegar: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/12/pickled-mushrooms-from-bar-tartine.html

I'm sure you could use the method and change up the vinegar and flavorings if you wanted to.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 18, 2015)

Haven't we discussed this more than once?

I do not have recipe of just brine per se, but here is the whole recipe:


Refrigerator Pickles


Cucumbers
Garlic, 1 whole (if cloves are big you can cut them in the half)
Dill to loosely cover the bottom (divided)
Pickling Salt 2-3 table spoons (depending on your taste, I use about 2.5)
Bay Leaves 3-4
Red hot pepper flakes about a tea spoon or less. Or whole hot peppers, like chili peppers for example, 2-4
Tap Water
If you can get hold of leaves of tart cherry, black currant, or leaves of horseradish, it would be great. Those leaves make pickles stronger/crunchier. You can add any or all of them a handful would be great.

   To make sure pickles are crunchy, when they are done, you have to hold the cucumbers in the cold water for few hours prior the processing. The longer-the better, changing the water every hour or 2 hours, if possible. Lately I have been leaving cucumbers in the sink overnight. I do it right in the kitchen sink. Even adding some ice, to make sure water is cold.

 I use a 1 gallon jar for pickling and storage. You can divide the recipe into smaller portions, just make sure to keep the ratio of the salt to water, everything else is really arbitrary, it will be fine.

 I like small to medium pickling cucumbers. Put half of the dill and garlic, and bay leaves on the bottom. If you have, add above mention leaves. Put 1 or 2 hot peppers, or pepper flakes. Fill the jar with cucumbers.  Add garlic. Cover with the rest of the dill, bay leaves, and other leaves. 

 Dissolve salt (make sure to use pickling salt) in the cold tap water and fill the jar all the way to the top. Tighten the lid pretty tight. Put the jar in a bowl or some other container. For next few days during the fermentation, the water will be sipping thru the top. Make sure to clean that water so you know when the fermentation stops. 3-5 days depending how sour you like them, i.e. in the store you can buy half sour or sour pickles (temperature in the room really makes a difference, the hotter it is the faster is the fermentation). After that you can put them away. I have spare fridge so I keep them in the fridge the whole winter. 
As the matter of fact I just opened the last gallon size jar couple of days ago.


----------



## davehasler (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't have any ideas about this recipe, but I'll be watching this thread to get ideas


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2016)

davehasler said:


> I don't have any ideas about this recipe, but I'll be watching this thread to get ideas



Hi, Dave. Welcome to Discuss Cooking 

Since this thread is from last summer, there may not be more posts coming  If you're interested in pickling, take a look at this forum: Canning and Preserving - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums

Under Display Options, change the time period shown to see more threads.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 16, 2016)

or try this thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f94/quick-and-easy-refrigerator-pickles-90295.html


----------



## PICKLE QUEEN (May 20, 2021)

*brine recipe*

I am a barrel briner and my pickle bible is The Joy of Pickling and that's where I have my tried and true brine.


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2021)

PICKLE QUEEN said:


> I am a barrel briner and my pickle bible is The Joy of Pickling and that's where I have my tried and true brine.



So what's the recipe?


----------



## msmofet (May 25, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> So what's the recipe?



Ditto


----------



## PICKLE QUEEN (May 26, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> So what's the recipe?



In my 25 gal barrel I layer in grape leaves, cukes, dill, spices, garlic....then in a gal container 2/3 cup salt, 3/4 cup vinegar, fill rest of it with water, shake and pour until you cover your cukes. Cover with grape leaves. Now the hard part.....wait 3 weeks.


----------



## CharlieD (May 27, 2021)

PICKLE QUEEN said:


> In my 25 gal barrel I layer in grape leaves, cukes, dill, spices, garlic....then in a gal container 2/3 cup salt, 3/4 cup vinegar, fill rest of it with water, shake and pour until you cover your cukes. Cover with grape leaves. Now the hard part.....wait 3 weeks.





So it’s vinegar pickles. Not dill pickles. 
Thank you.


----------



## taxlady (May 27, 2021)

That's not very much vinegar in a 25 gallon barrel. I'm wondering if it is possible to ferment pickles with salt AND some vinegar. I just bought a jar of full sour dill pickles. The liquid is slightly cloudy. The pickles definitely taste fermented, not like vinegar pickles. But, I noticed that there is vinegar in the ingredient list, as well as salt.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 27, 2021)

PICKLE QUEEN said:


> In my 25 gal barrel I layer in grape leaves, cukes, dill, spices, garlic....*then in a gal container *2/3 cup salt, *3/4 cup vinegar,* fill rest of it with water, shake and pour until you cover your cukes. Cover with grape leaves. Now the hard part.....wait 3 weeks.





taxlady said:


> That's not very much vinegar in a 25 gallon barrel. .



not in her 25 gal.  just in the gallon.


----------



## taxlady (May 28, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> not in her 25 gal.  just in the gallon.


Unless I misunderstood, that goes in the 1 gallon container and shaken, then gets poured into the 25 gallon container, the one that has the cucumbers in it. Also, diluting 3/4 of a cup of vinegar in an entire gallon of water, isn't very much vinegar.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 28, 2021)

Corrected!  It was I who misunderstood. Thanks taxy. 

But now I've been reading other blogs and not sure which style are you doing, *Pickle Queen* -  If you are just brining them, why add the vinegar at all?


----------

